# 6 Year Old DSG Fluid



## JaaTee (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello all,

Recently picked up a 2010 VW CC luxury 2.0 TSI with only 18,500 Miles.

The first thing I did was changed the oil with Mobile 1 0W40 and Mobile 1 filter.

My question is should I change the DSG Fluid and filter now or am I good to wait till 40,000 miles? There is no record of DSG service so I assume the current fluid is 6 years old.

The car was registered in Washington D.C. and just was not driven much.

Please advise,

JT


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

Honestly, I'd just wait until the VW recommended mileage of 40k.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

If you want peace of mind, just check the filter and see the condition of it.


----------

